# i'm sure it is common but lang vs meadow creek....



## jerseydrew (Aug 26, 2013)

so here is my dilemma. the MC ts120 and the Lang 48 seem to be almost the identical size. I don't need the warmer that the MC comes with, so the price difference between the original lang 48 and the MC ts120 is $2k. now  i know the MC has stainless racks and the bottom one slides out (which are GREAT upgrades) and i also know it's going to be at least $500 to have the lang shipped where as i can just go and pick up the MC but i would then be paying tax on it. 

i just don't know which to get. price wise i can get a lang 84 for the same price as the ts120. but i like the upgrades to the MC. little help or input from you guys would be appreciated.


----------



## nybbq (Aug 30, 2013)

I think you can have the TS120 built without the warming box if you don’t want it. I have it on my TS250 and use it more than I thought I would. It makes a great place to keep other foods warm before a party. They do make a push model TS120 without the warming box .  I hope this helps you out.








Links to off sites is against policy....  DaveOmak


----------



## jerseydrew (Aug 30, 2013)

thanks i was looking at that ts120p (patio) but if i'm gonna get one it will be on a trailer and the trailer version has it.

.


----------



## nybbq (Sep 3, 2013)

Call Lavern or Marlin at Yoders Smokey Mountain BBQ and see if you can get the TS 120 without the warming box. 877-602-1568   or [email protected]    . I would think you should be able to get one built with out it.


----------



## nybbq (Sep 4, 2013)

I checked and you can get a TS120 with out the warming box. How does that sound? It also makes it a bit less money with out it.


----------



## jerseydrew (Sep 4, 2013)

awesome! i'll probably be ready to order something by feb of next year. i'd like to have one in hand for my sister's graduation party in june.


----------



## nybbq (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice !!  You will really like the smoker and its $375.00 less without the warmer. I sent an e mail to Marlin at Yoders to see if one could be built and he said sure.My smoker order went to them and the unit was shipped from the factory in PA to me.If you have any questions when you get yours let me know as I will be glad to help.


----------

